# Beethoven: grosse fuge & scherzo from 9th symphony



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

This passage in the grosse fuge (



) at first sounds as though it would "resolve" in a similar way as this passage (



) from the scherzo of the 9th symphony. 
But it doesn't. Beethoven's "fantasies and imaginations" take him further in the passage of the grosse fuge. Anyone else felt the same, about this passage?


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

No, but now that you mention it, yes. They bear a resemblance, and the Grosse Fuge passage resolves in a more-satisfying way.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Look how tastes differ. To me the one from the symphony is clearly the better one.


----------

